# Thank God for old friends, like the CENTCOM CSM



## The91Bravo (Jul 2, 2010)

Here I am, with a really shitty problem, and no friggin clue who to call to get exacting answers.  So I email CSM Hill, a friend of mine who used to be my 1SG at 2/327, who fortunately is in a position to help (CENTCOM CSM) and then call his cell.  He says' Doc, I am reading the email now.. how bout I forward it to Chief Roy, the Chief Master Sergeant of the AF, and with him in the loop, I know he will bring the heat'

I honestly almost began to cry.

I cannot explain the exact reason for the email, but it has to do with a drunk instructor, and physical violence to my unconscious son.  I do not know more, but so far my son has been hospitalized for the last couple weeks.  I hope to have answers very soon.

I am so grateful to a good old friend.....


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 2, 2010)

Whoa.  Im sorry for your difficulties and I hope things get sorted very soon.  Positive thoughts to your son for a quick recovery.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 2, 2010)

Dude, this sounds like it should turn into an organized instructor hunt...   Preferably by a few well trained ShadowSpearians with bad attitudes and zeroed iron.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 2, 2010)

Or at least criminal charges...


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 2, 2010)

allegedly... the POS has been charged, Bad conducted out, and confined.. but that is where the CSM and CAF will help greatly.. I have not been able to find out dick.. I just want to know the real deal, and how they can prevent this from happening to future zoomies..


----------



## x SF med (Jul 2, 2010)

Screw bad conducted out, he should be charged as a military person and sent to Leavenworth for assault, drunk on duty, abuse of a trainee, abuse of authority, attempted murder and willful misconduct - that set of charges should net him about 25 years.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 2, 2010)

That would be the best outcome on that end.

hope this explains more specifically what is going on:

My son and other trainees were assaulted by a 'assistant instructor' E-2 or E-3, who came in one night drunk, and rolled the platoon out of their racks for a smoke session... no problem... fucked up, but thats training. They are beginning to achieve muscle failure, and a couple trainees become unconscious..including my son. While they are unconscious, they are kicked, punched, and beaten by this POS. No one tells any leadership anything.. and time goes on. as for my son his injuries are unique.  This happened somewhere in the last half of his flight.  He seemed fine, but then began vomiting and complaining of immense abd pain.  He completed basic and got to AIT.  While waiting on his clearance, he became more ill... (still no one mentioned the assault of my son and other trainees by the drunk)  My son was having nightmares... not sleeping, increased abd pain, etc.. they thought gall bladder, gluten allergy, parasites, everything under the son... then one day my son finally spilled it, and told the doc about the assault... the MP's were called, and the MP's at Lackland (he was now at Goodfellow AFB)  other students now come forward, all swear to other assaults on same evening... Son goes and sees psych, and is diagnosed with PTSD from being beaten while he is unconscious... his career is gone (TS SCI clearance needed for Electronic Signals Intelligence Exploitation) and he is still in hosp for all the above problems...

I did not know what to  do


----------



## Frank S. (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm hoping for the best for your kid. That's plain horrible and enraging. So sorry it happened to him.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 2, 2010)

I would like to reply to some of the fantastic suggestions that have been PM'd to me.

I am going to give the ChiefMSGT AF opportunity to find out the facts.  After I know what exactly ALL the facts are, and what response the AF has done, then I will decide exactly what else I am going to do.  If I need to call my congressman, or start a White Star memo from the White House, so be it.  If I need to contact the press, I will do so.

First, I want my boy to be okay, and taken care of.  Second, if the facts are even close to what I know so far, then I will make my personal mission to absolutely burn this mother fucker into the ground.  I will make sure that anyone that knows this shit, or has ever known this shit, knows exactly what he is and does.. I will take out a whole page ad in his home town paper with his picture and details as to what he does... I will make him my own personal pinata (legally of course.. the M-24 would stay home)

But I trust my old 1SG, and he says Chief Roy owes him one, so I will let him do what he does...

I am just wanting to know data.. raw unedited data.. I hate not knowing WTF is /has happened.

Thanks for all the great words, suggestions, email addresses.  I may have to use them.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## tova (Jul 2, 2010)

You, your son and the injured trainees are in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 3, 2010)

Is this cocksucker still at Lackland? I have no problem going over there to wall to wall this motherfucker... Let me know! I am so sorry and pissed to hear this, fucking unsat.


----------



## pardus (Jul 3, 2010)

The91Bravo said:


> My son and other trainees were assaulted by a 'assistant instructor' E-2 or E-3, who came in one night drunk, and rolled the platoon out of their racks for a smoke session... *no problem... fucked up, but thats training*.


 
This is the problem right here.

It is a problem IMO.

The American Military thinks this is the way things should be done. IMO this is juvenile, unprofessional bullshit.

Conduct unbecoming that has a natural route to abuse.

Reap what you sow.

This POS needs to be jailed, you should forcibly pursue this. 
IMO I dont think you should let your friend deal with this.
If he takes responsibility for this he is going to think about the ramifications of his career as he moves forward.

The Military will do all it can to cover up shit until it is forced to act, usually through media/and/or senior command.

Push and keep pushing until this is addressed appropriately. :2c:


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 3, 2010)

Prayers out for the complete recovery of all the injured.  

I can't even imagine having assistant drills who are just E-2/E-3!  As this is being looked at from a very high level, here's hoping there are some policy changes.  Absolutely wrong.

LL


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 3, 2010)

Just the opinion of a nurse, but that sounds like delayed symptomes due to the concussion he obviously received at the hands/feet of the SOB not PTSD. Call me silly but loss of consciousness followed by nausea and vomiting spell big honkin concussion to me. Get da boy CT'd/MRI'd as soon as possible.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 3, 2010)

Damn!  I don't have any suggestions that haven't been brought up already.  But I can offer up prayers and positive energy to your son and everyone else who had to suffer at the hands of that retard.  I know some people down that way, if an ass-whoopin' needs to happen.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 3, 2010)

Shit Steve, I can't add any more advice but my thoughts will be with you and your son.  I hope he gets the care he needs to move forward with his life and that you get the answers you deserve.  As for that motherfucker, I hope he rots in hell!


----------



## Swamp Honky (Jul 3, 2010)

Kick some ass (the legal way of course). It is good to hear that your old 1sgt is going to bat for you like that. I think I have a coin sitting around somewhere from him when he was div sergeant major. Good guy from what I could see down at the squad leader level.

I hope justice is swift on this one.


----------



## car (Jul 4, 2010)

Your priorities are correct. Your son's well being should come first. Then the little wingnut cocksucker who did it should be staked to the ground, cut open and left to turn black in the sun while the birds eat his eye.

I was the same MOS that your son seeks, although I went through GAFB many moons ago. But I can tell you, from an Army perpective, that PTSD alone, or psyche evals to determine PTSD, shouldn't have any bearing on the granting of the TS/SCI. Not to piss on your bar-b-que, but the AF may look at it differently.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for all your help, and encouragement.

I appreciate it CAR


----------



## Muppet (Jul 5, 2010)

Prayers to you and your family. Get your son well first then unleash hate and discontent on this P.O.S.

F.M.


----------



## Scotth (Jul 5, 2010)

Wishing you all the best and the fastest possible recovery for your son.

You seemed to have a pretty good plan going forward.  If the doors don't get opened for you to get the answers you need.  A good Senator can open doors and usually pulls a little more weight.  Look at the committe assignments of your states House members.  If any of them are on the House Armed Services Committee they might pull enough weight to open doors for you even if they aren't from your home district.

Hope Karma catchs up with that POS.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 5, 2010)

Firemedic said:


> ... Get your son well first then unleash hate and discontent on this P.O.S.


 
X2. My thoughts and prayers to your son and others who suffered injuries inflicted by this fucker.

Man, I have a son and if something like this happens to him I'd probably go nuts!


----------

